
China to Launch Three Artificial Moons Bright Enough to Replace Streetlights - Thibaut1
https://www.news18.com/amp/news/world/china-to-launch-three-artificial-moons-bright-enough-to-replace-streetlights-by-2020-1913347.html
======
gcb0
if true, this the communist version of the Simpsons episode were the
capitalist covers the sun

------
Thibaut1
funny

